# 1966 gto front end bolts



## wanderlodge (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anybody know or have any good info on which bolts and u-nuts go where on a 1966 gto, I bought the package from PY and it gets kinda confusing if any info please let me know


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I just won't be assembling the front clip until another month.

I do want to ask you, what PY part number did you use for the u-nuts? I don't see them in the picture of their front end bolt kits. I've ordered from Ames and OPGI and neither of them have u-nuts in their front end bolt kits.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I just won't be assembling the front clip until another month.
> 
> I do want to ask you, what PY part number did you use for the u-nuts? I don't see them in the picture of their front end bolt kits. I've ordered from Ames and OPGI and neither of them have u-nuts in their front end bolt kits.


That's odd that it wouldn't include u-nuts...:confused
How is it a "complete" kit without them ? Did you call Ames and ask about it ?


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't call them, I just returned one set and kept the other.
I did find the u-nuts in the Performance Years catalog - part # RPF180.

They're $4 each!!! I'll need somewhere close to 20. Ouch!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MaL said:


> I didn't call them, I just returned one set and kept the other.
> I did find the u-nuts in the Performance Years catalog - part # RPF180.
> 
> They're $4 each!!! I'll need somewhere close to 20. Ouch!


Try this place... Restoration hardware - AMK Products Inc ! ....they make most of the reproduction hardware that the vendors sell. It may be less expensive.


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Im not sure but I think AMK requires at least a 30$ order.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

6tee7 said:


> Im not sure but I think AMK requires at least a 30$ order.


$4 each X 20 nuts = $80. Even at $3 each, that's $60...


----------

